# Considering buying a Vizsla?



## sn8byte99 (Oct 19, 2020)

What are the biggest issues I need to worry about when purchasing? Is 8 hours too long (I know this has probably been asked to death) to be left alone, for the first few months family can come over occasionally... Crate or no-crate (basement room)? Asking because I would hate to be wrong in the best interest of the dog....


----------



## A-arons Kodster (Sep 2, 2018)

Just train the Doggo correctly and it shouldn't be an issue. But be ready for the bullet that flies out of the Kennel when its released * i wouldn't leave my Vizla Kody out yet and he is 3. He is way to mischievous and gets into household items such as toilet paper...eats napkins....tissue...etc. He is truly my Child...if you can't hear him chances are he is getting into something! Or napping on the couch!









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Each person approaches it differently, and each puppy is different. One may be no problem with your schedule, another, it may be ****.
I have always considered bringing in a new puppy as a long term major investment. I always take two to three weeks off from work to dedicate to them, and get them through the critical first few weeks of development.
The puppy you bring home at 8 weeks and the puppy they will become in just 3-4 weeks is a major change. Some behaviorists put forth that more can be accomplished with a puppy from weeks 8-12, than any other 4 week period in their life.
Can an 8 week old puppy be left alone for 8 hours, yeah sure they can, but it may not be the best for them. At 12 weeks old they'll be better equipped to deal wth it, than at 8 weeks old. Even given that, each puppy is different. Finn, my dog, at 8-9 weeks old had a cast iron gut, That little guy could "hold it", but I didn't make him hold it. He was out the door every few hours and immediately when he woke up during either day, or night. He was basically housebroken in less than a week. That was him though Some puppies are definitely not this easy, and are a trial for many weeks, and sometimes even months.
I am a proponent of the crate, or kennel. I think it just makes things easier for both parties. they have a space of their own, and if they do go to the bathroom in the crate, it's a lot easier to clean a crate, than a whole rug, sofa, chair, etc.
I would eventually move to the whole room, but the crate would be trained regardless.


----------



## sn8byte99 (Oct 19, 2020)

Thanks for the replies...Would having a companion of another breed reduce the anxiety issue from long time at work... My family has many dachsunds and some stay with us from time to time. I wonder if this would help too... I figured they would be able to adjust while away dogs always seem quick learners. I just was reading some and that had me second guessing if they would adapt well.


----------



## rubicon (Dec 9, 2019)

Won’t comment about all Vizslas but 8 hours would be too long for my dog. But he’s never had to be left alone for 8 hours so it’s possible his “stay alone” muscles haven’t been exercised. My husband has always worked from home. I work from home now post lockdown and my work has allowed me to go full remote.


----------

